# Ethera Gold Atlantis raised the bar for solo vocals libraries⬆️



## zedmaster (Feb 26, 2022)

The release of Ethera Gold Atlantis is a very good thing for the music world. 

It shows that 7 (!) multi-layer legato articulations with immaculate programming and a huge collection of actually usable and logically organized vocal phrases are available *for ~50$*.

All of the features (legato, phrases, interesting sustain effects, phonemes builder) can be effortlessly combined to create an ethereal choir with only one singer (see the demo in my video).

I am impressed.


----------



## ip20 (Feb 26, 2022)

This is such a concise and organized presentation. I am shocked how many of you are able to create this content so quickly after the library’s release. And great job on your demo piece at the end. More SG/SG inspired pieces!


----------



## StefanoM (Feb 26, 2022)

zedmaster said:


> The release of Ethera Gold Atlantis is a very good thing for the music world.
> 
> It shows that 7 (!) multi-layer legato articulations with immaculate programming and a huge collection of actually usable and logically organized vocal phrases are available *for ~50$*.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this Amazing Video!


----------



## zedmaster (Feb 27, 2022)

ip20 said:


> This is such a concise and organized presentation. I am shocked how many of you are able to create this content so quickly after the library’s release. And great job on your demo piece at the end. More SG/SG inspired pieces!


Thank you! Preparation, passion for the great instrument and time commitment haha.


----------



## Futchibon (Feb 28, 2022)

I love how much you pack into a short time period, very well done!


----------



## emulator (Feb 28, 2022)

Thank you very much for your great video. It’s a perfect summary of Ethera Atlantis.


----------



## ThisFellowPlayingTheCello (Mar 1, 2022)

1000 playable vocal phrases. Just realized you would probably have to pay 30$ for a sample pack with not even 100 samples. 
+ Legatos, sustains, word builder.

This price is nuts


----------



## zedmaster (Mar 1, 2022)

ThisFellowPlayingTheCello said:


> 1000 playable vocal phrases. Just realized you would probably have to pay 30$ for a sample pack with not even 100 samples.
> + Legatos, sustains, word builder.
> 
> This price is nuts


Lol good point. I don't experience with sample packs, but the usability of a high-quality legato for your writing *your own* own melodies is just satisfying.


----------



## StefanoM (Mar 1, 2022)

ThisFellowPlayingTheCello said:


> 1000 playable vocal phrases. Just realized you would probably have to pay 30$ for a sample pack with not even 100 samples.
> + Legatos, sustains, word builder.
> 
> This price is nuts


Nice topic.

Yes, I have to say that Atlantis, but in general all Ethera Gold Series, ( and Elements ) has probably one of the Best Values on the market.

Atlantis ( like the others and Elements ) considering the sound quality and the content, could be set to 99$, and if It was for the Kontakt Player 130$ /150$ or more, without any problem.

Cheers


----------

